# shipping household goods US to Dubai



## sarahg714 (Oct 10, 2010)

Could anyone recommend a relocation company which would help us ship some of our things from Texas to Dubai? 

Thanks in advance for any advice...


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

sarahg714 said:


> Could anyone recommend a relocation company which would help us ship some of our things from Texas to Dubai?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice...


My company uses a firm called "Graebel" in the US and "In Touch" in Dubai. Both are corporate accounts, and I'm not sure if either services individuals. 

Graebel is fantastic.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Are these air shipped or by sea?


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

My company used Allied to ship our stuff from Chicago. Service so far has been great... container just left so hoping that everything arrives ok!


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

amik said:


> My company used Allied to ship our stuff from Chicago. Service so far has been great... container just left so hoping that everything arrives ok!


Did you fill up a whole container, any idea how much it costed?? Thanks.


----------

